# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  MP restant en boite d'envoi

## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,
Je me permet une petite question ici au sujet des mp. En effet, les 3 derniers que j'ai envoy restent dans la boite d'envoi et non dans messages envoys...
Comble de malchance, je n'arrive pas a 'croiser' les destinataires pour vrifier si ils ont recus ou pas le petit mot. En plus deux d'entre eux me tiennent a coeur puisqu'ils rpondent a des questions 'anciennes' pour lesquelles je ne pouvais rpondre mais aujourd'hui je pense avoir un bout de solution alors...
Merci @ +   ::wink::

----------


## sjrd

C'est normal. Un message reste dans la bote d'envoi tant qu'il n'a pas t lu par son destinataire.
D'autre part, tu peux voir si le destinataire a _vu_ le message (mais ne l'a pas lu) : dans ce cas une flche remplacera l'icne du message dans la colonne de gauche.

----------


## Sunchaser

Ok merci...bon ben j'espre qu'un jour ils seront lus   ::D:  
@ +   ::wink::

----------

